

Robert Scoble reviews Google Glass - kayoone
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12hudjhjmnpvtei104cffurjy3rwli5eyk0k

======
gexla
^ It looks dorky

This coming from Robert Scoble, who already looks dorky. ;)

Actually, this is a big thing for me. I hate glasses and I NEVER wear them
(sunglasses in my case because I have perfect vision.)

All I want to know is, can I run my terminal with them? ;)

